# [SOLVED] Can't connect wirelessly to Thomson TG585v7 (tried everything)



## prasanje (Oct 25, 2011)

I have Acer Aspire 5738 laptop with Vista

Ok I know you have had this question asked before but I think mine is slightly different. So, I have my Thomson wireless router for 2 years now and I've been using it with no problems at all. Suddenly I got dissconnected two weeks ago and it would not let me connect with anything. I could SOMETIMES see my home network in the list but I couldn't connect to it, although I could easily connect to other wireless networks. I tried reseting the router, changing the encryption to WEP and all that few days ago and after several tries I managed to access it (I don't know what happened) but after less than a day the same problem occured and since then I've been trying to reconnect. Yesterday I took it to the local ISP representative and he "fixed" it although I'm sure he just reseted it and changed the ancryption type and the WPA-PSK encryption key(something which I did MANY times before). When I came home I had the same problem with a slight improvement, now I could see my network in the list of wireless networks at all time. When I try to connect, the window "Windows can not connect to .....Diagnose the problem..." pops up. It automaticly connected few times but once I tried opening the router access IP or any other webpage it just disconnected me. I tried accessing the network with my mobile(wifi) phone and I still couldnt, which made me think in the beggining that the problem is not in my computer. The router is close to my laptop and my laptop is working just fine and can connect to other networks. I've never had such problem before and I'm using the router for 2 years.

I am sorry for the long post but If anyone can help I'd be very grateful!


----------



## prasanje (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect wirelessly to Thomson TG585v7 (tried everything)*

Here is the printscreen 

And here is the ipconfig/all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\JJJJJ>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JJJJJ-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-65-8C-E7-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80b6:cf9b:56d2:a8f2%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.164.12.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 October 2011 10:33:58
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 October 2011 13:06:22
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.164.12.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.164.12.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.164.12.254
10.1.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-C3-9D-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C50B5E64-FEB9-43A5-8D7F-A5168348F
856}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:186d:3cc0:f55b:f3fe(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::186d:3cc0:f55b:f3fe%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect wirelessly to Thomson TG585v7 (tried everything)*

Welcome to TSF,

Two things that you may try:

Update your router's firmware to the latest.

Update your wireless network adapter to the latest.
Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## prasanje (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect wirelessly to Thomson TG585v7 (tried everything)*

After all I figured it out myself. I updated the wireless card driver, and the router firmware BUT that wasn't the problem (nor the solution:smile: ). From the begining I suspected if another device (from my neighbour) was blocking the router's signal, because the router worked fine sometimes but after a while it disconected me from my wireless network again. The thing I did is I *changed the channel selection to manual* and choose the channel 11 and now it works perfectly normal (since the signal doesn't interfere with any other signal from any other device). 
Thanks anyway 2xg for replying to my post, I hope I'll find a way to mark this thread as SOLVED


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. Glad it's all sorted.

Just to let you know if it creates a conflict, you may try changing the Channel again. According from your Xirrus snapshop, the nearby wireless connections are also on Channel 11.


----------

